# Yao's first technical!!



## groovehouse (May 21, 2002)

Welcome to the NBA Yao Ming! 

Yao recieved his first technical foul Friday night (1/10/03) versus the Hawks! After having Theo Ratliff hanging all over him all night long, Yao got a chance to dunk all over Theo's @ss and did so with authority! He let out a yell and flexed his arms then got T'd up... way to go Yao!! Welcome to the NBA!! 

:devil2:


----------



## HBM (Oct 17, 2002)

Haha! I'll be watching Sportscenter tonight to get a look at this. From what I saw though, Yao was missing some easy shots. Must've had a lot of frustration to let out


----------



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

> "We just have to increase our mental toughness a lot," Yao said through an interpreter. "I just screamed as I was dunking. Not a word, just a shout."


hahahha thats ok big guy, no need to explain, u are in america now remember?


----------



## tattoo (Dec 16, 2002)

Even in a night that he did everything bad, he did something right. Yao Ming does no wrong.


----------

